# General > Recommendations >  Captain's Galley - No recommendation, only advice!

## Househunter

This is my personal opinion of my experience at the Captain's Galley:

By all means visit this restaurant if.....

You don't mind being very cold, or eating wearing loads of clothes
You wear flat shoes, the flooring is not good for heels (I should know, I slipped and twisted muscles)
You like your food lukewarm
You don't mind waiting an hour between courses

But the biggie is........ there's no point complaining because you get met with contempt!  I did and the owner was rude and dismissive.  The table was not booked in my name so I was a 'guest' therefore 'not his customer'.  Do not expect any kind of apology!

----------


## DrSzin

Househunter, since you were deemed to be a guest and not a customer, I assume that you weren't expected to stump up for the luke-warm  fayre that was eventually placed in front of you?  :Grin:

----------


## Househunter

Thankfully I wasn't paying!  But if I had been then I wouldn't have waited the hour and a half for the starter to arrive!

----------


## katarina

where is this place...?  ::

----------


## Househunter

It's in Scrabster

----------


## Bobinovich

Wholeheartedly agree.  This place is an utter rip-off and doesn't deserve to remain open.  I'm not going to go into details but suffice to say I've been warning everyone about this place since my one and only visit there last year.

----------


## Feeder

Went to the Captains Galley a few weeks ago  to see for ourselfs, and took jumpers just in case, thanks for the tip. Seem to have their act together and put radiators into the Ice house and it was fine. Don't fancy getting the heating bill for a building designed to be cold. My wife took it easy on the floor, but it looks the part and is a magnificent piece of local heritage. I bet each stone is over quarter of a tonne. The food was cooked to order and took a wee bit longer than most places in town. I had Cat fish and it was amazing, probibly the juciest, tastiest fish I have ever had, my wife had a tower of Crab Claws. After dinner we went through to the cosy bit and had coffee and drams and listened to a Cd we brought along ourselfs. That was a bonus. The bill was lofty but we both agreed, its cheaper than the other resturants like it, the Creel in Orkney and the Rocpool in Inverness are real killers on the pocket and they Galley has bigger portions. Have you been to the Three Chimneys in Skye, its about twice as dear. In the galley we had coffee and drinks, two three course meals and a bottle of plonk for £66. In Orkney, it was £88 and in Skye we were £ 114, for less grub.

----------


## exweeker

feeder

i totally agree with your comments you only get what you pay for if the lady in question can only afford a fish supper wrapped in last weeks groat. theirs plenty greasy spoons up town she can get one

and when shes finnished she can look on the back page she might find the house shes looking for  but remember their expencive

----------


## Feeder

Thanks exweekender,

If Househunter is not a teenager, she must have PMT (Proper meal tension). Because she failed to list a single positive point, I can't take any of her complaints seriously. New resturants take a few years to settle and this one has done so. The chefs and the staff are the essential ingredients that makes for a good eating place, and the Galley has that sussed. A chef came out and showed my wife how to open shell fish and talked about our dishes for ten mins, we've never had that happen to us before so it was special to us and added to the night. The building talks for its self and there are not many like that one left.

----------


## Lizzy

Went to the Galley last Wednesday night and it was 'brill'. 

Seriously, it was a delicious meal and whenever we go its the same. House hunter must have been before they changed their set up. I agree with you Feeder, their Cat fish dish is amazing and its good to get offered more than Salmon and prawns for a change.

----------


## exweeker

well reading  househunters complaints again just to find out why she waited 1hr for her starter but its plain to see what them south moothers will do for a free meal 

funny thing is the person who was paying never left any complaints on here

i only hope he left a tip for the waiter  before he left with embarresment  from one of his rude guests

----------


## scotsboy

Anyone who feels they have not had satisfactory service has the right to complain, just as those who wish to praise - I don't think you can commnet on someone else's compliant if you were not there and did not experience it yourself. It may be that you have received decent service there, but that does not mean everyone else has.

----------


## Househunter

As Scotsboy has rightly said, you can't say anything other than your own experience.

I don't feel there has been any need to hurl insults Feeder or Exweeker.  I am perfectly capable of paying for meals and have been in many excellent and expensive restaurants.  High prices though, does not necessarily guarantee good food.  I think that good food, good service and comfortable surroundings should be available wherever you are eating.  

Perhaps things have improved at the Captains Galley but I won't be going back to find out.  Has it occured to any of you that some of the improvements may have been due to my letter of complaint.  Yes, letter, as I am neither an inconsiderate nor indeed 'rude' guest and would not embarrass any host.

Perhaps those who have slagged me for this complaint should start living in the real world where people do actually complain if they're not happy with something.

----------


## Baconbuttie

Congratulations Captains Galley on your recent award seeJohn O Groat Journal 14th Oct.   Hope househunter read it.

----------


## mareng

> As Scotsboy has rightly said, you can't say anything other than your own experience.
> 
> I don't feel there has been any need to hurl insults Feeder or Exweeker.  I am perfectly capable of paying for meals and have been in many excellent and expensive restaurants.  High prices though, does not necessarily guarantee good food.  I think that good food, good service and comfortable surroundings should be available wherever you are eating.  
> 
> Perhaps things have improved at the Captains Galley but I won't be going back to find out.  Has it occured to any of you that some of the improvements may have been due to my letter of complaint.  Yes, letter, as I am neither an inconsiderate nor indeed 'rude' guest and would not embarrass any host.
> 
> Perhaps those who have slagged me for this complaint should start living in the real world where people do actually complain if they're not happy with something.


What is everyone complaining about?  Househunter has posted one of the more concise and level-headed comments about an eatery that I have come across.   Bit different from the usual semi-literate rants that adorn the forums.

I found the Captain's Galley to be reasonable quality/value when I visited and only found the name "cringe-worthy".  However - my opinion is no less or more valid than Househunter's.

----------

